# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  I"ve got the Tanning Bed Itch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Big Rush

i've layed in tanning beds on numerous occassions...well, i just started at this new place with nice, brand new beds...i went three days in a row 15min each time...i really didn't notice a huge difference..well, on the third day i started to itch severely, and i still am right now! my back, stomach, arms, ass...i'm not even burned! the only thing i could think of was the celebrex i'm taking for my shoulder may have caused some wierd reaction..any suggestions of what the cause could be and how can i stop this itching, it's reallt uncomfortable...last night i ate: 4 tylenol max strenghts, 4 advils, 1 Fiorecet pain killer, 1 Deseryl tab (anti-anxiety), and i still couldn't sleep!


PLEASE NO BULLSHIT RESPONSES, I'M ACTUALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THIS...

----------


## PaPaPumP

your skin is way over dried. Get some lotion and lather you body in it once every 15 minutes for the next hour...watch the itch go away... :Big Grin:

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *your skin is way over dried. Get some lotion and lather you body in it once every 15 minutes for the next hour...watch the itch go away...*


thanks for the suggestion, but i've been doing that with "Vaseline Intensive Care Lotion"..."Renew and Protect" with retinol and UV protection...still itching away..

----------


## EXCESS

Ask the tanning place for a list of medications that increase photo-sensitivity. By the way, you're not supposed to mix acetaminophen and ibuprofen.

----------


## MBaraso

Don't even get me started on tanning beds.
Try rubbing aloe lotion on yourself. That might help
I got those spots all over me. I'm going to the Dr. to get those pills to get rid of em on Fri.
Did anyone else ever get cursed w/ this "White spot" thing?


M

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by MBaraso_ 
> *Don't even get me started on tanning beds.
> Try rubbing aloe lotion on yourself. That might help
> I got those spots all over me. I'm going to the Dr. to get those pills to get rid of em on Fri.
> Did anyone else ever get cursed w/ this "White spot" thing?
> 
> 
> M*


??? white spots? did you lay for too long too many times or what?

----------


## tt333

I get the tanning bed itch all the time too. I just put som aloe lotion on.

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by titanstigers333_ 
> *I get the tanning bed itch all the time too. I just put som aloe lotion on.*


how bad bro? i have it realllllly bad...never had it before

----------


## doublewide

There is nothing worse than what you are experiencing. The key, and this is too late for you, is to take it much slower than you did. I am guessing you just started tanning again after the summer? Your skin may have been tan from the sun but it is not used to the tanning bed lamps. I have learned to start slow, real slow to start. Like 5 minutes the first few times and certainly not everyday. No itch for me.

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by doublewide_ 
> *There is nothing worse than what you are experiencing. The key, and this is too late for you, is to take it much slower than you did. I am guessing you just started tanning again after the summer? Your skin may have been tan from the sun but it is not used to the tanning bed lamps. I have learned to start slow, real slow to start. Like 5 minutes the first few times and certainly not everyday. No itch for me.*


thanks bro..thats what i thought...i hadn't really tanned all summer, and then a few days ago i go in brand new tanning beds, 3 days in a row, for 15min each time..lol...i'm an idiot, but starting to feel better today

----------


## durbin22

The same thing happened to me months ago. I have never been that itchy in my life. It was so bad that it would take me 2 hours to fall asleep. Get some lotion that should help and a back scratcher. Good luck!

----------


## MBaraso

> ??? white spots? did you lay for too long too many times or what?


From what ppl are telling me the white spots come from some kind of fungus that ppl get when they lay in dirty beds. It attacks the pigment in your skin and gives you white dots all over the place. I don't know if it's true or not but I have a appt w/ the Dr. on Fri to find out.
It really looks bad like though.
I'll pm you bigr and let u know what he says...

M

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by MBaraso_ 
> * 
> 
> From what ppl are telling me the white spots come from some kind of fungus that ppl get when they lay in dirty beds. It attacks the pigment in your skin and gives you white dots all over the place. I don't know if it's true or not but I have a appt w/ the Dr. on Fri to find out.
> It really looks bad like though.
> I'll pm you bigr and let u know what he says...
> 
> M*


Those spots come from Tinea Versicolor. It is caused by a fungus, but not from dirty beds, everybody has this fungus. It just doesn't affect some people's pigment. 

Use aloe lotion to get rid of the dry skin. Benadryl creme or pills will get rid of the itchiness in an hour or two.

----------


## Big Rush

Benadryl is awesome for "tanning bed itch"..lol...i'm starting to feel much better, thanks everyone for the responses

----------


## Balducci

There is a shampoo you can use for the Tinea Versicolor, unfortunately I cant think of the name right now, but if you go to a dermatologist he/she should perscribe it to you! (i will look it up for you)
Use it faithfully and your spots should go away!

----------


## superbeast

Anything with selenium sulfide will make tinea versicolor go away. The prescription is a lot stronger than anything you can buy otc. Selsun Blue has it in it.

Ask the Dr. for the pills, they work much better, plus it is hard to get the shampoo allover without help.

----------


## calidude

The tanning place should also carry some kind of lotion to use after you use your tanning bed lotion try that after you take a shower. It's usually the 3rd "phase" to their lotions.

----------


## MBaraso

Thanks for the responses guys.
I guess the person that told me I had a fungus wasn't fucking w/ me lol

M

----------


## tt333

Ive always had dry skin and going to the suntan bed makes it 10 times worse. Sometime it will itch non stop for about hour and half.

----------


## tigress

Next time your skin is acting up, do not use any lotion with retinol in it. This is a mild version of vitamin a, which slowly exfoliates(peels) your skin. Use benedryl, gold bond powder or even just aloe right away.

----------


## Big Rush

> _Originally posted by tigress_ 
> *Next time your skin is acting up, do not use any lotion with retinol in it. This is a mild version of vitamin a, which slowly exfoliates(peels) your skin. Use benedryl, gold bond powder or even just aloe right away.*


thanks tigress, i have been using lotion with retinol in it..lol...it didn't help much

----------


## Umberto

shit always happens to me rush!!!!
My GF works at a tanning place she tells me its from dry skin

I think its that and maybe the cleaner they clen the beds with
When I put lotion before it helps

BUT THAT SHIT SUX, I know how u feel

----------


## francine

The itching you notice may be caused by too much UV light exposure. Your skin also could be sensitive to chemicals used to clean tanning beds or ingredients in cosmetics or lotions. You might try a self tanner instead of going to the tanning bed.

----------


## swllce

I always use the stand up tanning booth.To lie in a pool of sweat ,and heat is asking for a rash or a fungus.
Start off with 8 to 10 minutes if you are starting out.My 2c

----------


## FireGuy

> The itching you notice may be caused by too much UV light exposure. Your skin also could be sensitive to chemicals used to clean tanning beds or ingredients in cosmetics or lotions. You might try a self tanner instead of going to the tanning bed.


And for my first post on the board I will reply to a thread which was started almost a decade ago. Bumping old threads is a way to get unpopular hear really quick.




> I always use the stand up tanning booth.To lie in a pool of sweat ,and heat is asking for a rash or a fungus.
> Start off with 8 to 10 minutes if you are starting out.My 2c


The guy who started this thread last signed onto the board in 2006, just FYI...

----------


## PK-V

> Benadryl is awesome for "tanning bed itch"..lol...i'm starting to feel much better, thanks everyone for the responses


Interesting so you think it's histamine related?

The first generation oral anti-histamines generally work much better as you have mentioned

----------


## Forthelooks

> Did anyone else ever get cursed w/ this "White spot" thing?
> 
> 
> M


Bro, For the white spots, go and get Selsum (brown bottle where i come from) from the chemist. It has selenium sulfide. I use it. It can be used for dandruff, but its good for your skin too. I find if i put it on after a shower with damp skin then let it dry, it works better. Make sue you wash it off after it dries. Use for 1 week every night. then about 6 weeks later repeat. then you can used like once a fortnight and it shold never be a prob again. 

Or, there is a product I think its called Pevaryl, its got econazole nitrate in it. This works too but you leave it on overnight. 3 sachets in a box, but not as cheap as the Selsum.

----------


## bodhot

Possibly the tanning place didnt use UV safe cleaning supplies. Which would explain the skin irritation.

----------


## 956Vette

> And for my first post on the board I will reply to a thread which was started almost a decade ago. Bumping old threads is a way to get unpopular hear really quick.


dont take spam personally...they were just after a link brotha  :Wink:

----------

